# Roadmaster rat bomber.



## Big Moe (Dec 8, 2021)

Just started building this again. Prewar roadmaster getting done bmx bomber style. Chrome landing gear fork, bmx bars and stem, aluminum wheelset with SA XRD drum brake hub, going to change the tires out for black ones. Still need a crankset, chain and pedals. And seat. Not sure what I'm going to do with color yet. Kinda thinking blue. Dark and metallic. What do y'all think? Suggestions are appreciated. And the stem will probably be changed too.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 8, 2021)

That's gonna be one sweet ride 😎👍


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 8, 2021)

I have those early SE Landing Gear forks on my King Sting.


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 9, 2021)

Yeah, I love the 1" threaded landing gear fork.


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 13, 2021)

@Big Moe I like the Rustoleum Cobalt Metallic Blue. I've used it before & it looks killer in the sun shimmerin' + it's not too bad for a can at Walmart & Lowes


----------

